# Vip622 vip411 install



## Glenn66 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am having a new install of two receivers (VIP622 dual tuner+ Vip411 single tuner). I will be getting the DishHD Gold package, so I assume I need 3 orbital locations. I am told I will be getting Dish 500 Wing dish, and DishPro twin. Two questions:

1. What setup should I be getting wrt the Dish500? I thought I needed two dishes (Dish500 + Dish300) in order to get three orbital locations.

2. Can I use the DP Plus DPP44 in order to run only 1 RG6 to the Vip622. Why would they set me up for DishPro twin rather than DishPro Plus?

Thanks


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

You can actually get away without using a DPP44. You can Get a DPPTwin LNBF for your Dish500 picking up 110 and 119, then for the Wing dish you'll be getting for 61.5/129 you can run that cable into the DPPTwin LNBF. 

Then, you can feed both your 622 and your 411 from that DPPTwin LNBF. It's basically got a DishProPlus 32 switch built into it. It can pick up 3 orbital locations and feed 2 receivers, including dual tuner receivers with a single cable as long as there is a DPP Separator used to connect both tuners.


----------



## Glenn66 (Nov 2, 2006)

Rob,
Thanks, 
So is this diagram what your talking about?

//tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/equipment/dish_pro.shtml


How do I make sure I get this (DPPTwin) installed instaed of some other config?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

You shouldn't have to do anything except make sure everything is working when the install is finished. Wires are neatly secured etc.

They are giving you what you need for the equipment you ordered.

They are not going to give you more expensive switch and such when it isn't needed. If you want DP LNBs and a DPP44 switch expect them to charge the difference in price.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

hmm that screen is a check switch screen for what looks like a 500 series receiver with a DP34 switch. Not sure what your asking me to compare. Is this link wrong?

As for getting what you want from the installer, it's really up to the installer. His/Her requirement is to make sure you have the service that you paid for. It doesn't necessarily mean it's the cleanest most simple solution. Usually it's going to be the cheapest. i.e. if it's cheaper to run extra cables and use older switches they will probably do that. 

If I was in your boat, needing to power 3 tuners on 2 receivers (622 and 411) and needed the 61.5, 110, 119 orbital locations I'd do what I documented above. 

BTW, forgot to welcome you to DBSTalk earlier, so .... Welcome =).


----------



## Glenn66 (Nov 2, 2006)

This is the link I meant to post (sorry):

//tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/images/tech/dpp_02.jpg

I think it shows your recomendation... DPPlus Twin LNBF for 3 orb locations/ 3 Tuner. 

I called Dish CSR, and they said they would not change the order to DishPro Plus. 
I guess my options are:
buy the DPPlusTwinLNBF from local dealer before install.
or 
buy a DPPlus 44 switch to use with DP LNBF's
or maybe
just connect up one of the tuners on the 622 using one SAT inputs. This might work if I can get the Component Out (to HDTV) and the TV2 VHF/ UHF to work simultaneously off one tuner. I don't really need to watch two different channels as I have the other VP411 single tuner in the system. Is this possible?

The CSR did say that the DPP seperator that comes with the Vip622 would work with the DP Twin LNBF, but I think thats wrong. 
The real issue for me is that I only have 2 coax runs into the room with the dual tuner /HDTV, and I want to use the one of them to distribute the TV2 output.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> The CSR did say that the DPP seperator that comes with the Vip622 would work with the DP Twin LNBF, but I think thats wrong.
> The real issue for me is that I only have 2 coax runs into the room with the dual tuner /HDTV, and I want to use the one of them to distribute the TV2 output.


No the seperator will not work with a DP twin.

TV 2 can still go out on the second feed through diplexing.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Diplexers .... Very nice item to run dual feeds on a single line.

example... Diplex hell ...

http://www.solidsignal.tv/dishnetwork/DISH_Pro-DISH_Pro_Plus_Diagrams/DistributionExample6.pdf


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep, like the others said, diplexers will take care of what your trying to do and you won't need DPP equipment.


----------



## Glenn66 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice. I've decided to go with the cleanest solution that Rob recommended..
I believe this is what I need:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/images/tech/dpp_02.jpg

I will go out and get the DPPTwin LNBF ($79.00) at the local store, and have the install guy attach to the Dish500. It seems funny that Dish won't arrange the local installer to use the DPP LNBF's. I wouldn't mind paying a few $$ to get a cleaner setup. The Vip622 seems designd for DPP, why else would they put the Seperator in the box. They would rather run 4 coax into each room (SAT1, SAT2, OTA ANT, TV2 out).
Thanks again for the good advice.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

That is exactly the setup. It is definitely the cleanest solution.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

I wouldn't rush out to buy that DPP Twin just yet. The work order is rarely that detailed as far as whether to use a DPP or DP Twin. Your installer will probably have both on his truck and you can bet he will use whatever makes the job easier.

I'm thinking the CSR is confused and thinks you want a DPP 44 switch.


----------

